# e-book c++ programmierung



## groove (11. November 2003)

ein ziemlich schräges Buch, mit dem man sich in die C++ Programmierung vertiefen kann:

http://www.superfluxus.de/MeinGrossesABC.pdf

wirklich amüsant.... was man von der "technischen  Dichtung" ja nicht gerade erwartet.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (11. November 2003)

Danke! Werd es in die Linkliste mit aufnehmen!


----------

